# blazer vs. exterminator



## semojetman (Aug 13, 2011)

Looked at some new hulls over at current river marine today and got some pricing on different configurations and hull thicknesses of the super sport blazers.

I am now wondering what a comparable exterminator would run.
Looking at a 17x52 and 18x56.


----------



## moelkhuntr (Aug 13, 2011)

Fred will treat you right. I give him a AAA rating!!!!


----------



## semojetman (Aug 13, 2011)

Yeah. Fred was incredibly.helpful and im going to buy a motor from him. He was a little higher on the blazer hulls than a few others but his service and help might make it worth it.


----------



## moelkhuntr (Aug 13, 2011)

I bought a e-tec 60/40 from him and he put everything on it new. Didn't use any of the old stuff and even put a tach on it for me. Him and his tech have taken care of me. Thought I had a problem but the tech took my boat to the river with me and hooked up the laptop and we went through everything and it checked out O.K.


----------



## semojetman (Aug 14, 2011)

it seems like there is alot of exreminators on our local rivers for none of our local shops to carry them. I am going to be buying a hull soon so any ideas are appreciated


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Aug 15, 2011)

Blazers cost more because they're one of the nicer hulls that Fred sells. Fred's cheaper then most shops around. I like Blazer. They're locally made, and there a good boat. I've heard that exterminator has been having problem with there quality lately, that and you'll have to wait a little longer since they're made in Arkansas.


----------

